# Tomorrow's Show



## Casnos Minis (May 9, 2008)

I have a table ready and I'll take pictures. I couldn't get the pictures to save on a disc so i could get them printed. I have flyers, and 2 newsletters to pass out, plus I'll be having a guess how many carrots in the container for 25 cents a guess, with all the money going to CMHR. I was supposed to bring Honey, but my ride fell through and I don't have electric brake in my truck yet.

christy


----------



## HobbsFarm (May 9, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Thank you Christy! I'm looking forward to hearing how it turns out.




Have fun![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## Casnos Minis (May 12, 2008)

I made the rescue $25 from this show. I think more people might have helped out if I had Honey there. I couldn't get her there unfortunatly. I had a woman say she was going to see if her 4-H group wanted to sponser a mini. I had a .25 a guess for a container of carrots. There were 416 baby carrots in it and the girl who won it guessed 415. I have a few more shows and then I'll send all the money to Gini. I didn't get any pictures.

Christy


----------



## Gini (May 13, 2008)

Christy

Thank you for doing this for the mini's. When is your next event? Just maybe we could get a ride to

get Honey there..... You are awesome for doing this....

*[SIZE=18pt]THANK YOU!!!![/SIZE]*











Gini


----------



## Casnos Minis (May 13, 2008)

You're welcome Gini. The next show is on Memorial Day, Cassidy is showing at that show so I can't bring Honey, but I will have announcements made about my table that I will be having. I want to knoe is soemone could print out all the pictures of currrent rescues for my table. I have no printer and I'm not very computer savy so I don't know how to save to a disc. I would pay them to do it. and the other thing is could there be info on age, A/B, location, and anything else that would be good info. I'm going to put together a book with the ones that are in need. I had alot of people ask about having a book with pictures, especially ones that want to sponser a mini. You can email me at [email protected]

Thanks,

Christy


----------



## HobbsFarm (May 26, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Hi Christy,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I just wanted to say thank you for promoting CMHR at your shows. How did the one today go? [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]The more people that know about us, the more horses we can help.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Thank you![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## Gini (May 27, 2008)

Shannon and Christy.

I feel really bad I haven't been able to get the pictures to come out so Christy can make the album.

For whatever reason my prints are being cut off no matter what I do.



I've never had this problem before. Christy I'm really unsure what to do. Maybe if I e-mail to Shannon or Marty they could get them right.

Please let us know how you little one is doing. I'm praying real hard that everything will be ok.


----------

